

Startup Quote: Ben Keighran, co-founder, Chomp - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4952469092

======
raychancc
By precipitating change, you’ll create value. Those that do this best will
win.

\- Ben Keighran (@benkeighran)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4952469092>

